# Muchas Gracias A Todos / Allen vielen Dank!



## bernar3

Solo quería agradeceros vuestra ayuda durante estas dos últimas semanas. Acabo de entregar el texto en el que me habeis estado ayudando últimamente. No sé qué habría hecho sin vosotros.

Muchas gracias

^_^

bernar3


----------



## heidita

bernar3 said:
			
		

> Solo quería agradeceros vuestra ayuda durante estas dos últimas semanas. Acabo de entregar el texto en el que me habéis estado ayudando últimamente. No sé qué habría hecho sin vosotros.
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> ^_^
> 
> bernar3


*Bernar möchte allen danken!*

Ich wollte allen für Eure Hilfe in den letzten zwei Wochen danken. Ich habe gerade den Text, den Ihr mir übersetzen geholfen habt, eingereicht. Ich weiss nicht, was ich ohne euch getan hätte!

He traducido la cartita. De nada y un saludo.


----------



## elroy

Gern geschehen, Bernar.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> *Bernar möchte allen danken!*
> 
> Ich wollte allen für Eure Hilfe in den letzten zwei Wochen danken. Ich habe gerade den Text, den Ihr mir übersetzen geholfen habt, eingereicht. Ich weiss nicht, was ich ohne euch getan hätte!
> 
> He traducido la cartita. De nada y un saludo.


 
Ich nehme diesen Thread gleich für eine Diskussion zu deiner Übersetzung, Heidita. Der unterstrichene Satz klingt nicht sehr muttersprachlich, man müsste entweder ein "zu" einbauen, oder ihn ganz umformulieren:

*..., bei dessen Übersetzung ihr mir geholfen habt, ...*

klingt dabei am besten, finde ich.

Und noch etwas: Wieso schreibst du kein "ß", wohl aber die Umlaute?


----------



## jester.

De nada bernar.

Gracias por nuestra pequeña conversación por mensaje privado


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich nehme diesen Thread gleich für eine Diskussion zu deiner Übersetzung, Heidita. Der unterstrichene Satz klingt nicht sehr muttersprachlich, man müsste entweder ein "zu" einbauen,


Warum denn? Mit helfen braucht man kein "zu" zu benutzen. Hatten wir schon, oder?

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

Gäbe ich nicht Whodunits eleganter Version den Vorzug, würde ich das "zu" hier unbedingt einbauen - "den ihr mir zu übersetzen geholfen habt".
Es nicht zu tun, klingt mE weniger schön.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Warum denn? Mit helfen braucht man kein "zu" zu benutzen. Hatten wir schon, oder?
> 
> Jana


 
Ja, aber wir hatten auch festgestellt, dass es Fälle gibt, in denen es mit "zu" besser klingt, oder?

Gerade in der Umstellung, wenn "helfen" nach hinten an den Satz rückt, klingt die Version mit "zu" besser.


----------

